# 1956 Whizzer Special



## Huffman1947 (May 26, 2019)

Found a 1956 Whizzer Special in original colors.  Reportedly in climate-controlled storage for 40 years.  Stared right up after oil change.  Rebuild commencing to to make it road-worthy.


----------



## bobcycles (May 26, 2019)

HOLY GRAIN whizzer...one of the absolute coolest ones produced!
Congratulations.... Looks incredible.

Lordy that is an awesome find!!!

how did this one turn up?


----------



## Huffman1947 (May 26, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> HOLY GRAIN whizzer...one of the absolute coolest ones produced!
> Congratulations.... Looks incredible.
> 
> Lordy that is an awesome find!!!
> ...



Craig's List - if you believe it.  I was searching it and the listing came up at the same time.


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2019)

Sweet find!.....

Is it a 24"? DX frame I'm thinking in 26" was last used in 53? What's the serial number, you might have one that was used multiple years.


----------



## bobcycles (May 26, 2019)

26" and the frames were specially made for whizzer, not your standard DX


----------



## Huffman1947 (May 26, 2019)

The left, rear dropout serial number starts with a "W." the rest of the serial number indicates the bicycle was manufactured in May of 1956.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 26, 2019)

Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> 26" and the frames were specially made for whizzer, not your standard DX




Learning every day.
Wonder why, that is such a tight fit.


----------



## Whizzerick (May 27, 2019)

What a find... Congratulations...


----------



## bobcycles (May 28, 2019)

Puzzling bike.... Not like most Whizzer Special according to a whizzer buddy...


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2019)

Huffman1947 said:


> Found a 1956 Whizzer Special in original colors.  Reportedly in climate-controlled storage for 40 years.  Stared right up after oil change.  Rebuild commencing to to make it road-worthy.View attachment 1004650View attachment 1004650
> 
> View attachment 1004652
> 
> ...



Cool bicycle! What head badge name does it have? Thanks, Barry


----------



## Huffman1947 (May 29, 2019)

Head badge is a brass Schwinn "Admiral".


----------



## Huffman1947 (May 29, 2019)

Here is some more information.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 29, 2019)

wow.... incredible find. what a fantastic survivor.


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2019)

I thought these later ones had twist grips.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2019)

Boris said:


> I thought these later ones had twist grips.




Not the "specials"... too costly.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 17, 2019)

Beautiful bike!!! I thought the special had welded motor mounts on the frame? My 51 special has the mounts, not sure of the later models?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2019)

I think there were production Specials, and then "Specials" at the bitter end when they were busy getting rid of excess parts stock....


----------

